# Any way to increase video record time limit?



## CeeJayII (Dec 19, 2011)

I've noticed that video stops recording around 15 minutes into a record on 1080p and 30 mins in on 720p. Seems there is around a 2 gig file size limit. Is there any way to shoot until memory card is full and/or save to micro SD card? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm running aokp build 38.


----------



## Konkreet (Jun 19, 2012)

Bump


----------

